# Can you live without your HT?



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't know what is happening but I can't even imagine to be deprived of my theater. But worse, I can't even stay away from it. 
A love story is more and more growing. It is very hard that I do not visit my theater on a daily basis. If it doesn't run for a day, I feel something's missing.... as if it is a day without playing with my kid.

That's not necessarily a bad thing but it's also not necessarily a good one. Being a petroleum engineer, I normally have to go offshore, on platforms and so on for days and even for weeks. That's the way to make money faster. But unfortunately I opt for solutions that keep me in the office and do my managerial business. I am afraid I'm doomed because of this relationship with my HT, but that's such a sweet thing to be doomed for...:daydream:

Can you live without your HT if you had to? Can you stay away for long periods of time if you had to?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You're not on your own there Ahmed!!..:bigsmile:

I recently had a problem with my DVD player and I couldn't get it to load anything..:hissyfit:
I had visions of having to send it in for repairs and being without it for a week or more..
I even thought about buying another one, rather than being without my theatre..

But what really surprised me was when I had to move..and had to strip the old theatre down and re-build it in the new location..
This of course took some time..and by the time I had finished re-building it, I was definitely going through withdrawal symptoms..:wits-end: :gah: :crying:

There is no doubt about it ..HT is an addition..:dumbcrazy::R


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A couple years ago, before we moved in together, I was spending a lot of time at my Girlfriend's place. 19" tube, Apex DVD player, no external speakers.

So, I loaded up my 15.4" laptop with Cyberlink Power DVD, and watched my movies using Dolby Headphone and Senn 212Pros. For watching together, I bought her an inexpensive 2.1 system, and moved the TV really close (it was about 10 feet away).

That's about as low as I'd go.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I was in Germany on business for a week just after I had set up my new room. I was in agony. I just had to stay focused on work to try and forget about it. When I came back home, after watching movies on a 10" airplane seat LCD with cheap headphones, my sound system seemed to sound better than I have ever heard it. It's sort of like a drug. I had withdrawal, then dried out, then when reintroduced to it my sensitivity to it was greater than before I left.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I get a LOT of enjoyment from my HT, however at my age I realize that there is more to life than watching or listening to HT, and so yes, I could do without it but I'm really glad to have had a chance to experience it and envy the younger members who will probably see some real advancements in HT technology in the years to come. 

Bob


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This stuff is fun, but after all, it is just a means for entertainment. It's jsut TV and movies...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think we can all "live" without it, but a better question might be, "Can you stand to watch TV and movies on a 19" tube with the built in speakers?"


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I do in the bedroom on a 24" set all the time. Not all movies are impossible to enjoy without a theater. I love the HT but it is also near where the kids sleep, unfortunately.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Like anything in life ... there's some priorities; you have to choose what is most important :yes:

Is hard to stay out of the HT ... but I think if you have to do it, "You have to" ... there's no other option (you have to work, take a vacation, family, etc.) :yes:

In the other hand, if you have to watch a movie in a 19" tube, or any other TV with the internal speakers, the next time you watch something in the HT ... you'll enjoy it more :yay:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

While I thoroughly enjoy it and would rather not part with it... I believe I am blessed to have food, clothes and a cover over my head, so... there is absolutely no doubt at all that I could live without it and be just as happy with life. :bigsmile:

And NO... nothing is for sale. :sarcastic:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> ... And NO... nothing is for sale. :sarcastic:


What about free gifts for all your HTS buddies :bigsmile: :innocent:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:spend:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I think ones attitude to HT depends on each individuals life style..
If you're a family man with kids, then that would have to be your first consideration, in participating in their lives and interests..

If you are a younger couple without kids, then you'll want to enjoy and be in each others company as much as possible..and if the common interest is HT..then that's a real bonus..

If you're someone like me..A retiree with adult kids and no partner..then HT can take on a very big part of your life..
But if drastic circumstances should come into my life and change things where I would have to give up HT..then I could still do so..
It's not the most important thing in my life..There is someone who overrides every aspect of my existance!!..Need I say more?


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Gooday blaser . It seems that whenever i want to use the HT It is occupied , but that is Good that others are enjoying it. It would be hard to give up that luxury in life . Kind regards Alan .


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Alan,

Who occupies your HT? Kids :R Try to get friend with them, they might let you in :heehee:
I agree with you, it is a luxury that makes me bear burdens of life. It acts as a stress reliever for me


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I think some of you missed the idea I tried to emphasize. Of course, we CAN all live without our HT if we really had to. I for ex. would gladly sell it if I had no other alternative to feed my family, but that's not the point. 

I mean HT brings us hours of enjoyment that we may not be aware about. We are easily reminded once separated from it (at least I talk for myself). Of course I sometimes watch Tom and Jerry on my computer monitor (from Bed) with an angle of view propably 2 deg or less :joke: before sleeping. But in this case, my intent is not to "enjoy" a movie, admire colors or feel my bed shake.
I sometimes also watch some comic plays on my CRT and laugh a lot (but that's it,and the objectives are met). But I can't for instance watch King Kong on my computer...
That is not living a movie. There is no relationship/connection between the TV/monitor and me in this case. Also, watching my daughter's pics on my 106" screen presented by PS3 album is another story!
I can stay a month away from my CRT TVor computer monitor, but I can't do that as far as my HT is concerned.
I was making a "rethorical anaphora" (learned it at school but forgot what it means :bigsmile


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I know that I have a tough time watching hockey, nascar, and baseball anywhere but in my theater. And I absolutely hate watching any of the above mentioned sports on the big screen when they are not in hd!

But I have a 24" Sony in the bedroom and have no problem watching that either.


----------



## bsoko2 (May 9, 2007)

NO WAY!

Bill


----------



## doctor subie (Jan 10, 2008)

No, especially since I use my HT setup for general listening, as my TV does not have speakers (it is a Panasonic monitor series plasma)...


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

doctor subie said:


> ... as my TV does not have speakers (it is a Panasonic monitor series plasma)...


:rubeyes: :unbelievable: You're joking, Right??? ... I can believe the TV doesn't have speakers :scratchhead:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

If it's a monitor so...


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

To qualify this I will say it wasnt asked for or something I wanted but with an aggresive disease that is still robbing me of strength and energy I find it more and more difficult to get down the steps to watch my basement system, it is a arguably high quality and well thought out sytem and the best that a guy on fixed income could hope for. When we moved in I think I blocked out the potential health probolems I knew I had but didnt want to believe I was going to decline further, but I have so I dont go down there very much. The Projector was installed on Dec 10 and I have 311 hrs on it...........pretty sad!
If I had my health I dont think I wouldnt give nearly as much attention and income to HT or music as I would almost certainly be out living life and not sitting around the house as I am forced to now.....I have always been into electronics and I suppse I would have a nice system regardless but it wouldnt be anywhere near this complicated, large and expensive.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

When it's pryed from my cold dead fingers...Actually, I could live (barely) without the HT, but try to take away the sound/music portion of my equipment and we're talking duel to the death! 
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## phat03 (Feb 17, 2008)

You guys are pathetic, you can't live without your HT, what's wrong with you guys.....hold on this is a good part comin up.......OK back to the thread, I have no problem living without my HT......hang on just wanna see what's on Monsters HD.......OK, now I don't understand why you guys can't live without your HT I can stop using my at anytime......****! I'd make this post a little longer but I think I just noticed a .5db drop in my right rear......LOL

Of course we can all live without our HT, but if we don't have to than why should we.:R


Joe D


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

phat03 said:


> ... I think I just noticed a .5db drop in my right rear...... Joe D


Good ears ... I'm sure you don't need SPL meter, REW or anything to calibrate or EQ your system, Right??? :rofl2: :rofl:

Very funny :neener:


----------



## phat03 (Feb 17, 2008)

Meters, I don't need no stinking meters (in a mexican accent). :R


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

phat03 said:


> Meters, I don't need no stinking meters (in a mexican accent). :R


Which accent ... from the north, south or D.F. :scratchhead: (they will sound different) :bigsmile:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

lol :bigsmile:


----------

